# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Σύγκρουση του Carla Maersk με το Conti Peridot

## Nautilia News

*Σύγκρουση πλοίων στο Houston. Διέρρευσε επικίνδυνο χημικό στη θάλασσα*

----------


## Nautilia News

*UPDATE: Video από τη σύγκρουση πλοίων στο Houston.*

----------

